# if you do more than squat then you re doinnit wrong



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

All I do is squat these days and legs are by far best bodypart (upper is lacking hard) and my squat is strong in relation to my bench/dl.

4 sets of [email protected] 9 at least 2x a week.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Meh Front squat builds the quads better than a back squat ime. A very overlooked movement imo


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

All I'm currently doing is low bar squats and deadlifts. If I'm completely honest I couldn't swear that my hamstrings wouldn't benefit from being targeted a little more, and the same is probably true for my calves. Not sure what others think?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Not sure if the thread title is how I take the illustration. I take it meaning more along the lines of not to over complicate things and believe in all these fad training techniques that crop up... just crack on and work hard.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I see you're still at the age in which cartoons represent real life. Explains a lot


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I did bench press


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

This was also posted some point last week, lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I see you're still at the age in which cartoons represent real life. Explains a lot


Well no, but cartoons like this are trying to get a point across though...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Curls for the girls


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

> I see you're still at the age in which cartoons represent real life. Explains a lot


i have to disagree with you


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well no, but cartoons like this are trying to get a point across though...


If the point is, you don't need a hundred different exercises to build big legs, just the basics, then I agree. The title of the thread though is just plain ****witery, the OP is clearly just another 5x5droid who has just as little brains as he does gains :laugh:


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Jalex said:


> All I do is squat these days and legs are by far best bodypart (upper is lacking hard) and my squat is strong in relation to my bench/dl.
> 
> 4 sets of [email protected] 9 at least 2x a week.


is that rpe 9 on each set or is it when you hit rpe 9 at the end up the last set you stop?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> is that rpe 9 on each set or is it when you hit rpe 9 at the end up the last set you stop?


RPE 9 on each set.

Judge progression (ranging from 0.25kg to 2kg) on *worst* set.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Jalex said:


> RPE 9 on each set.
> 
> Judge progression (ranging from 0.25kg to 2kg) on *worst* set.


Could u give an example to help me understand plz , I'm a bit simple haha


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> Could u give an example to help me understand plz , I'm a bit simple haha


So my target rep range is 4-7 for squats. let's say I hit 100kg for 7 reps first set, 7 second, 6 third and 5 fourth.

I would base next weeks lift off my worst set (so in this case, the 5 rep set).

The way I calculate progression is based on the worst set and then adding weight accordingly. For example, if 5 reps was my lowest, I would increase by 0.5kg next session (and repeat the exact same thing).

But let's say I got 7 reps (top of my rep range target) on all sets. That would warrant a 2kg weight increase for next session.

Fyi - [email protected] means stopping when you *know* you could of got one more rep before failure with good form.

Does that make sense?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Jalex said:


> So my target rep range is 4-7 for squats. let's say I hit 100kg for 7 reps first set, 7 second, 6 third and 5 fourth.
> 
> I would base next weeks lift off my worst set (so in this case, the 5 rep set).
> 
> ...


Nice and simple...


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

anabolik said:


> Nice and simple...


It gets easy to know when you do it for a while :lol:

But it is not a beginner thing IMO, only using as i feel i have exhausted linear progression for now (esp while cutting)


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Jalex said:


> So my target rep range is 4-7 for squats. let's say I hit 100kg for 7 reps first set, 7 second, 6 third and 5 fourth.
> 
> I would base next weeks lift off my worst set (so in this case, the 5 rep set).
> 
> ...


Makes sense mate cheers


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

zyphy said:


> Meh Front squat builds the quads better than a back squat ime. A very overlooked movement imo


I see more people front squatting than i do back squatting nowadays.

It's the latest fashion.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Jalex said:


> It gets easy to know when you do it for a while :lol:
> 
> But it is not a beginner thing IMO, only using as i feel i have exhausted linear progression for now (esp while cutting)


lol if it's working for you then crack on mate.

I used to stick to strict routines and formulas for increasing the weight but have since swapped to a more instinct based approach and I'm enjoying my training much more now. Though I can definitely see the positives of that type of training when it comes to strength.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

anabolik said:


> lol if it's working for you then crack on mate.
> 
> I used to stick to strict routines and formulas for increasing the weight but have since swapped to a more instinct based approach and I'm enjoying my training much more now. Though I can definitely see the positives of that type of training when it comes to strength.


Mate, not sure if you understood it properly.

RPE is the exact opposite of what you described, it's not a strict routine, you go off how you feel *every* session I.e if you're feeling strong one day go for it.

It accounts for your bad and good days rather than a set progression scheme also. I wouldn't call it a formula as such, we all know progressive overload is the key to

Muscle growth so why not monitor it/make sure it goes as fast/smoothly as possible!?

The point of [email protected]/stopping one short of failure is because there are no justifiable benefits to going to failure. It will only impede recovery, the strength of your next set and possibly the rest of your workout.

I only use it for the compounds (like you say, strength). I do whatever I want for ISOs etc or "assistance" work to stop

me getting bored  .


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Jalex said:


> Mate, not sure if you understood it properly.
> 
> RPE is the exact opposite of what you described, it's not a strict routine, you go off how you feel *every* session I.e if you're feeling strong one day go for it.
> 
> ...


I see but you are still locked into a set rep range and number of sets for each workout are you not? You would have to have the same exercises in the same order each time to be able to use your system.

Not saying that's a bad thing at all it actually makes sense the way you put it. Obviously each workout is different and your recovery is not always the same so it should allow for good steady progression.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

anabolik said:


> I see but you are still locked into a set rep range and number of sets for each workout are you not? You would have to have the same exercises in the same order each time to be able to use your system.
> 
> Not saying that's a bad thing at all it actually makes sense the way you put it. Obviously each workout is different and your recovery is not always the same so it should allow for good steady progression.


Of course to some degree mate. But that is why we have proven routines, rep ranges and certain lifts (squat, bench, deadlift) etc which are go-to...

They are proven to work better than just "going in and doing whatever you feel like on that day".

But I appreciate some people enjoy that and still see results and at the end of the day that's all that matters right :beer:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jalex said:


> It gets easy to know when you do it for a while :lol:
> 
> But it is not a beginner thing IMO, only using as i feel i have exhausted linear progression for now (esp while cutting)


Yeah, Ive never been a fan of auto-regulation anyway, I'm more of a believer in just pushing for more reps and adding weight when you get them similar to what you do 

In general I use my first workset to judge. Ramp up to that workset, then push to absolute maximum RPE in an attempt to beat the amount of reps I did in the last workout I did the exercise in question, then once I reach the end of my rep range I increase weight to drop down to the low end of the rep range again next time. After the workset I'll either add in an intensity technique or another max-RPE set and that's me done. Heavy Dorian Yates influence of course


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

> Yeah, Ive never been a fan of auto-regulation anyway, I'm more of a believer in just pushing for more reps and adding weight when you get them similar to what you do
> 
> In general I use my first workset to judge. Ramp up to that workset, then push to absolute maximum RPE in an attempt to beat the amount of reps I did in the last workout I did the exercise in question, then once I reach the end of my rep range I increase weight to drop down to the low end of the rep range again next time. After the workset I'll either add in an intensity technique or another max-RPE set and that's me done. Heavy Dorian Yates influence of course


See more people leaning this way now. I think it's useful for when you're leaving that beginner phase and struggle to add a set amount of weight every single session.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

m8s this aint a funnypic or a gimmick brosciense tip or another fuken thread

elite olympic lifters,like pyrros,kakhi and myself,did nothing but squats for leg strenght


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

squater said:


> m8s this aint a funnypic or a gimmick brosciense tip or another fuken thread
> 
> elite olympic lifters,like pyrros,kakhi and myself,did nothing but squats for leg strenght


Are you an elite Olympic lifter? It would be great to have you here if you are.

Must admit when I replied to this thread I hadn't realised it was in the strength section, I was thinking from a bodybuilding perspective.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you an elite Olympic lifter? It would be great to have you here if you are.
> 
> Must admit when I replied to this thread I hadn't realised it was in the strength section, I was thinking from a bodybuilding perspective.


i am

everything i have ever posted was about strenght training


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I see more people front squatting than i do back squatting nowadays.
> 
> It's the latest fashion.


crossfit bleeding through into real life


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

anabolik said:


> I see but you are still locked into a set rep range and number of sets for each workout are you not? You would have to have the same exercises in the same order each time to be able to use your system.
> 
> Not saying that's a bad thing at all it actually makes sense the way you put it. Obviously each workout is different and your recovery is not always the same so it should allow for good steady progression.


Load the bar up and do as many reps as you can. If more than 8 then add some weight

That's what I do, nice and simple


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I see more people front squatting than i do back squatting nowadays.
> 
> It's the latest fashion.


Do they have better legs though???


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

The way I use the rpe scale is I will warm up to a heavy set of 3-5 and hit an rpe 9 in that range then drop the weight 2.5%, 5% or 7.5% depending on difficulty and do as many sets as it takes to hit rpe 9 again in that rep range


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Do they have better legs though???


I train in a commercial gym currently, there's hardly anyone in there that has a decent physique.

The front squat is just a trend really isn't it, I'm sure it has it's purpose but most people performing it will be doing it without knowing what it is.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> A trend? Front squatting is fvcking vile. No-one would surely want to do it, lol.


People like to be different though, makes them look cool and pioneering. :lol:

Wind the clocks back a year and no one would have even heard of a front squat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Smitch said:


> People like to be different though, makes them look cool and pioneering.
> 
> Wind the clocks back a year and no one would have even heard of a front squat


Tried them and hated them!

Same as my gym, the ones who TRY and do them, don't have good legs anyway


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> RPE training is GOAT.
> 
> But it's also very, very difficult to master. Very rare people get it right. I doubt anyone on this forum does. I use RPE training; but as I said it requires an insane amount of experience and time (so yes I'm saying I can't do it perfectly either).
> 
> It took Ben Rice years to master it.


Ah, the old Tommy "I do it so it's awesome" post. I knew we were due one of these again.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> 90% of top powerlifters do it m8 :-] its for a reason.


Proof needed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

All i used to do is squat and my lower thighs and calves are terrible compared to my upper thigh, Dave's a lying ****


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

back squat.

front squat

overhead squat

snatch balance.

one big fvckin family,the Squats,living on the Gainz street,at number 3 50


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> RPE training is GOAT.
> 
> But it's also very, very difficult to master. Very rare people get it right. I doubt anyone on this forum does. I use RPE training; but as I said it requires an insane amount of experience and time (so yes I'm saying I can't do it perfectly either).
> 
> It took Ben Rice years to master it.


RPE has it's time and place and it's not just common to weight lifting. A close friend is a international tri-athlete and this is how he trains on all his cycling.

It's good for sustainable training and when done correctly it's far more effective than working off a speak sheet, but it requires experience hand humility to make it work correctly.

From what i've seen on here, most people train ineffectively to their level and most people would struggle to hold themselves back when having to work at a low RPE, which is key to program and programming


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Never heard of RPE so looked it up. Sounds slightly similar to what I've been doing since I dropped using % systems.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Go read the training logs of top powerlifterss, lol. It's even more important at a top level because its impossible to squat/bench/deadlift at the numbers they hit regularly a lot, so RPE is a must. or at least percentage baseed (the other 10%)


Nice proof bro, I'm convinced now.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Curls for the girls


#curlsForgurls


----------

